# Java-Spiele (jar/jad) auf Samsung Handy?



## multimolti (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Ich wollte heute mal ausprobieren, ob ich mir einfach neue Spiele aufs Handy laden kann. Habe mir auf irgendso einer Free Site eine Jar und eine Jad Datei runtergeladen, die per Datenkabel und Samsung Mobile Studio 3 auf mein E840 geladen, aber das sagt nur "unsupported file".

Wie kann ich solche jar-Dinger denn installieren?

Habe hier eine Anleitung gefunden, leider ist die für ein D500 und außerdem für eine Bluetooth-Connection, ich benutze einfach das USB Kabel:
http://5026.rapidforum.com/topic=104579434795
Hilft mir also nicht sonderlich, habe alles versucht, aber bringt bei mir nix.


----------



## weirer (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hab so ziemlich das gleiche Problem!

Ich hab jetzt ein SGH F480v und hab ein paar mobile games am pc aber in .jar und das kann mein handy nicht öffnen

Kann auch nur per USB Kabel mit dem Telefon verbinden...

Kann mir da wer helfen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## multimolti (25. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst keine Spiele vom PC direkt auf das Samsung Handy laden. Die Softwareprogrammierer haben einen Schutz eingebaut, dass du nur aus dem Internet runtergeladene Spiele installieren kannst, damit ihre Fun-Platform besser läuft 

Es gibt zwar Hacks, mit denen es trotzdem möglich sein sollte, aber  bei mir hat keiner funktioniert!


----------



## weirer (25. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt!
Naja, vielleicht find ich noch eine Lösung...
Lg.


----------



## Sirlamibackez (19. Oktober 2009)

Gruß.
Versucht es mal mit dem TkFileExplorer.(;
Allerdings weiß ich nur nicht wo man spiele mit einer jar und jad datei findet.
Ich habe auch das sgh f480v.
Ich habe alles nun brauche ich nur noch spiele die eine jar-datei UND eine jad Datei beinhalten.


----------



## multimolti (19. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, habe das mal probiert mit den beiden Anleitungen hier:
http://forums.tmonews.com/index.php?topic=6058.0
http://www.dreamstrikes.com/applica...mes-newer-samsung-phones-including-tocca.html

Aber mein Problem liegt darin, dass ich bei "Port" nichts auswählen kann! Das Drop-Down Menü bleibt einfach leer, egal ob ich bei meinem Handy beim verbinden "Mass Storage" oder "PC Studio" Mode auswähle.

Auch steht auf keiner Website, welchen Mode ich denn nehmen soll!


----------



## tim2 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ! Ich hab auch erst neulich mir ein Samsung Handy gekauft und ich hab auch das Problemm mit den jar. und den jad. datein ich hab mir jetzt auch dafür den JADmaker runtergeladen aber wenn ich die jar. dateien da rein schmeiße bekomme ich nur einen leeren Folder wieder 

Wenn jemand dass problem kennt 
könnt erm ir dann helfen ?


----------



## blubb (16. Februar 2010)

hi ihr braucht ne JAR DATEI ne JAD DATEI und ne HTML DATEI des alles aufs handy machen und dann die html datei öffnen und runterladen (kostet nichts)


----------



## multimolti (16. Februar 2010)

Die HTML-Datei ins gleiche Verzeichnis auf der Memory Card wie die JAR/JAD-Dateien? Aber mittlerweile ist mir das eigentlich egal, auf dem iPod touch gibt's deutlich bessere Spiele


----------



## Loona (27. März 2010)

LOL, ich hab jad und jar, woher denn die HTML?


----------



## alvo42 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi,
vllt is der Antworn ein bisschen zu spät, aber es sollte angeblich ne Programm namens *jar4htm* geben, die dir die HTML-Datei erstellt...

...allerdings konnte ich nichts dazu weiter finden


----------



## Tom 030 (3. Juni 2010)

1. Samsung PC Studio 3 installieren
2. Auf das Handy mit dem Phone Explorer connecten
3. Ein Ordner mit dem Name "Game" anlegen --> Auf der gleichen Ebene wie Images, Videos, etc.
4. Das Java Spiel .jad und .jar in den Ordner kopieren
5. Den Ordner "Game" nach "Games " umbenennen. WICHTIG: Bei Games muss am Ende ein Leerschlag gemacht werden Ansonsten funktioniert es nicht
6. Telefon disconnecten
7. *#6984125*# --> Code eingeben
8. Dann auf Internals
9. Master Key eingeben: *#9072641*# und bestätigen
10. Storage settings auswählen
11. Update Java DB auswählen


----------



## erzi (18. Juni 2010)

hi

schaut euch mal das hier an

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX-v4S1JAYs&feature=related


----------



## masterx55 (24. August 2010)

Hallo Multimolti,
So gehts beim meinem s5230 (müsste auch bei deinem gehen!)

1.	Die Firmwareversion kann man sich mit *#1234# anschauen.
2.	Meine lautet s5230XPJB1
3.	Handy über USB mit PC verbinden.
4.	Einstellung Media Player
5.	JAD-Maker 1.21 und dirHTML v.4.842 downloaden
6.	JAD-Maker öffnen. Datei ins Fenster reinziehen. Fenster minimieren. jad Datei im Fenster der zu „jadenden“ Datei (Das funktioniert immer noch nicht. Meldung falsches Dateiformat.
7.	DirHTML öffnen Bei Folder ist der Pfad (?)
8.	neben Output File ziehen.
9.	Auf Build gehen. Im nächsten Fenster auf Close gehen.
10.	Dann auf Handy übertragen. (Wichtig! Alle drei Dateien übertragen******)
11.	Auf Handy HTML Datei öffnen.
12.	Im nächsten Fenster kommt der Internetbrowser.
13.	Dann auf speichern gehen (?)
14.	Dann öffnen.
15.	Java-Fenster kommt.
16.	Datei funktioniert.





Adressen:

Video:	   http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-mache-ich-apps-auf-das-samsung-s5230-star

JAD-Maker     http://www.chip.de/downloads/JADMaker_42659068.html

DirHTML     http://www.computerbild.de/download/Dirhtml-1518340.html 


Wenns nicht funktioniert antworte einfach!!
masterx55


----------



## FeelTheseRmx (11. November 2010)

masterx55^^ Mitdem HTML Editor verstehe ich nicht so ganz .. wenn ich bei file ordner ein (?) angebe steht daa its could not be saved .. also was genau muss ich daa eingeben ****? WÄRE NETT WENN DU DEN VORGANG EIN BISSCHEN GENAUER ERLÄREN KÖNNTEST *Für Blöde* ;D  haha .


----------

